# Stomach ache in pregnancy?



## ForeverPink (Mar 22, 2008)

Im 20 weeks pregnant and today have experienced the most horrible stomach ache. It goes right round to my kidneys and its made my whole body feel lethargic and just awful.

What could this be? Has anybody else had the same symptoms.

I think my hormones must be raging too as I just want to cry at the drop of a hat today


----------



## dreamerbabiiee* (Mar 22, 2008)

you should call your doctor or whoever sees you for your pregnancy because i would get the same pains. Thank god it was nothing serious, but sometimes it can be something they have to look at. Whenever you feel something that is as painful as what you are feeling, it is always good to call them, just in case. Maybe your baby is just in an uncomfortable position, but it's better to know than to wonder and stress.


----------



## SamBam (Mar 23, 2008)

I agree call your doctor! I also have been having stomach aches but light ones..


----------



## dreamerbabiiee* (Mar 26, 2008)

did you ever find out what this was? I would PM you, but i don;t have enough posts yet.


----------

